
Building a one-time file sharing personal service with AWS CDK and Python - domtes
https://doesntwork.me/post/building-a-one-time-file-sharing-personal-service/
======
domtes
"once" is a personal cloud service that enables you to upload a local file of
any size and get a link in return.

This link will allow one single download operation, deleting the file once it
has been successfully transferred.

It has been designed to run on AWS using only serverless components.

It can be easily provisioned to a private AWS account and it has been designed
to have a negligible footprint on the bill.

